

Ask HN: Why doesn't GitHub use the free impressions to sell ads? - jfoutz

Github is getting a huge number of requests to execute javascript on host pages. Injecting an advertisement for Chinese reading expats seems like a fantastic use of that traffic. It both helps defray the cost of bandwidth, and also discourages that type of attack.<p>I don&#x27;t know what headers they&#x27;re receiving, but i&#x27;d guess the search terms are included. How much would you pay for complete control of 0.01% of google&#x27;s search results?
======
mirashii
I think you've misunderstood the nature of the attack. It's not Baidu or any
other site that's being redirected to Github. A Baidu analytics javascript
file is being replaced with a malicious file which loads Github via an AJAX
call. It's not requests for JS from Github, nor is it an actual person looking
at Github.

~~~
sjs382
Even if it worked the way that he understood it, that's a great way to destroy
relationships with your advertisers.

